# Volume study and brachytherapy for prostate cancer



## steph2355 (May 27, 2009)

How would you code for a volume study and then brachytherapy for prostate cancer?


----------



## Annette (Jul 7, 2009)

*Consider*

Consider 76873 for the Volume Study with proper documentation. For Brachytherapy-need more specifics...


----------

